# 72 hours in London, England (approximately) - Nov 2015



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

London, England. Enormous City which seemed extremely dense and fascinating. If it wasn't for the guided tours and an Argentine (newly found friend), I would have been extremely lost. It helps to know someone there before traveling, in my opinion. 

Sorry for some of the shaky foto. I chose this one as the intro one:

BigBen by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*The Shard from the banks of the River Thames - London*

DSC00048 by aethers7, on Flickr

DSC00051 by aethers7, on Flickr

DSC00054 by aethers7, on Flickr

DSC00055 by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos from London, Neutral


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

^^
Thanks.

*St Paul's Cathedral.* Massive structure. I definitely had to look for a good place to stand and take these photos. I should go inside the next time I have an opportunity to visit London. 


London - St. Paul's Cathedral by aethers7, on Flickr


London - St. Paul's Cathedral by aethers7, on Flickr


London - St. Paul's Cathedral by aethers7, on Flickr


London - St. Paul's Cathedral by aethers7, on Flickr


London - St. Paul's Cathedral by aethers7, on Flickr


London - St. Paul's Cathedral by aethers7, on Flickr


London - St. Paul's Cathedral by aethers7, on Flickr


London - St. Paul's Cathedral by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Buckingham Palace: 
*
London - Buckingham Palace by aethers7, on Flickr

London by aethers7, on Flickr

London by aethers7, on Flickr

London - Buckingham Palace by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from London :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*The Athenaeum Club
*
"The Athenaeum is a private members' club in London, founded in 1824. It has admitted women since 2002. It is primarily a club for men and women with intellectual interests, and particularly (but not exclusively) for those who have attained some distinction in science, engineering, literature or the arts."

...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athenaeum_Club,_London

​
London Athenea Club 
by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Regent Street
*
"Regent Street is a major shopping street in the West End of London. It is named after George, the Prince Regent (later George IV) and was built under the direction of the architect John Nash. The street runs from Waterloo Place in St James's at the southern end, through Piccadilly Circus and Oxford Circus, to All Souls Church. From there Langham Place and Portland Place continue the route to Regent's Park."

...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regent_Street


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, Neutral :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

^^ Thanks!

*Duke of York Column*

London by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Crimean War Memorial*


London by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*The Tower of London - England*



> The Tower of London, officially Her Majesty's Royal Palace and Fortress of the Tower of London, is a historic castle located on the north bank of the River Thames in central London. It lies within the London Borough of Tower Hamlets, separated from the eastern edge of the square mile of the City of London by the open space known as Tower Hill. It was founded towards the end of 1066 as part of the Norman Conquest of England. The White Tower, which gives the entire castle its name, was built by William the Conqueror in 1078 and was a resented symbol of oppression, inflicted upon London by the new ruling elite. The castle was used as a prison from 1100 (Ranulf Flambard) until 1952 (Kray twins),[3] although that was not its primary purpose. A grand palace early in its history, it served as a royal residence. As a whole, the Tower is a complex of several buildings set within two concentric rings of defensive walls and a moat. There were several phases of expansion, mainly under Kings Richard I, Henry III, and Edward I in the 12th and 13th centuries. The general layout established by the late 13th century remains despite later activity on the site.


more info:

```
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_of_London
```


London by aethers7, on Flickr


Tower of London by aethers7, on Flickr


Tower of London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


Tower of London by aethers7, on Flickr


Tower of London by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Trafalgar Square - London*



> Trafalgar Square (/trəˈfælɡər/ trə-FAL-gər) is a public square in the City of Westminster, Central London, built around the area formerly known as Charing Cross. Its name commemorates the Battle of Trafalgar, a British naval victory in the Napoleonic Wars with France and Spain that took place on 21 October 1805 off the coast of Cape Trafalgar, Spain.


More info:

```
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trafalgar_Square
```

London by aethers7, on Flickr



London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr

[/CENTER]//flic.kr/p/BHgP6u]
London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, Neutral


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Piccadilly Circus - London*



> Piccadilly Circus is a road junction and public space of London's West End in the City of Westminster. It was built in 1819 to connect Regent Street with Piccadilly. In this context, a circus, from the Latin word meaning "circle", is a round open space at a street junction.
> 
> Piccadilly now links directly to the theatres on Shaftesbury Avenue, as well as the Haymarket, Coventry Street (onwards to Leicester Square) and Glasshouse Street. The Circus is close to major shopping and entertainment areas in the West End. Its status as a major traffic junction has made Piccadilly Circus a busy meeting place and a tourist attraction in its own right. The Circus is particularly known for its video display and neon signs mounted on the corner building on the northern side, as well as the Shaftesbury memorial fountain and statue, which is popularly, though mistakenly, believed to be of Eros. It is surrounded by several notable buildings, including the London Pavilion and Criterion Theatre. Directly underneath the plaza is Piccadilly Circus Underground station, part of the London Underground system.


More info:

```
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piccadilly_Circus
```

London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*#sosnicaragua #esteli*

#sosnicaragua #esteli

London by aethers7, on Flickr

London by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates


Thank you christos-greece!


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Horse Guards Parade*



> Horse Guards Parade is a large parade ground off Whitehall in central London, at grid reference TQ299800. It is the site of the annual ceremonies of Trooping the Colour, which commemorates the monarch's official birthday, and Beating Retreat.


More info:

```
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_Guards_Parade
```

London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Tying out a London pub:
*

London Pub by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice pub impression, Neutral! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Keep them coming, Neutral! Great and very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Thanks @yansa and @christos-greece, you two are amazing people!
*

Here I am trying out more of the local beer in a bottle and at the hostel... a bit later I will post food.


London Beer by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Trying some fast food in London. This is pretty good. 
*


IMG_20151127_122146729 by aethers7, on Flickr


IMG_20151127_122133148 by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Other night photos of London along the River Thames*



London Thames by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London Skyline by aethers7, on Flickr


London Skyline by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Neutral :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*A bit of Pall Mall, London*



> Pall Mall /ˌpæl ˈmæl/ is a street in the St James's area of the City of Westminster, Central London. It connects St James's Street to Trafalgar Square and is a section of the regional A4 road. The street's name is derived from 'pall-mall', a ball game played there during the 17th century.
> 
> The area was built up during the reign of Charles II with fashionable London residences. It became known for high-class shopping in the 18th century, and gentlemen's clubs in the 19th. The Reform, Athenaeum and Travellers Clubs have survived to the 21st century. The War Office was based on Pall Mall during the second half of the 19th century, and the Royal Automobile Club's headquarters have been on the street since 1908.


More info:

```
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pall_Mall,_London
```


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00136 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00135 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00134 by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr


London by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London, Neutral  :cheers:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

My flight to Deutschland required a stop over in LONDON ... I took some advice from a French-Canadian friend and I had a very boring time, but it was comfortable. The pics seem very normal life.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

I was in London again as a layover between from Deutschland. 2018

Near a major university in London, but first the ride from the Heathrow airport via the tube:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

edit


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

edit


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

edit


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics ☝


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

This is around the University of London. I just realized that it is near where I stayed before . What an enormous city, just getting to know it. Hope to be back.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

"The University of London (abbreviated as Lond or more rarely Londin in post-nominals) is a federal[a] public research university located in London, England, United Kingdom. The university was established by royal charter in 1836, as a degree-awarding examination board for students holding certificates from University College London and King's College London and "other such other Institutions, corporate or unincorporated, as shall be established for the purpose of Education, whether within the Metropolis or elsewhere within our United Kingdom",[9] allowing it to be one of three institutions to claim the title of the third-oldest university in England,*[10][11] and moved to a federal structure in 1900.[12] It is now incorporated by its fourth (1863) royal charter and governed by the University of London Act 2018.[13] It was the first university in the United Kingdom to introduce examinations for women in 1869[14] and, a decade later, the first to admit women to degrees.[15] In 1913, it appointed Caroline Spurgeon as only the second woman professor at a British university,[16] and in 1948 was the first British university to appoint a woman as its vice chancellor (chief executive).[c] The university's member institutions house the oldest teaching hospitals in England."

More info: University of London - Wikipedia

















*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Around the University of London neighborhood:


----------

